

Ask HN: Freelance graphic design - theyoungceo

Greetings fellow hackers...<p>I have a fair bit of design work I would like to have done in the near future. It includes....<p>1. Aesthetic-only redesign of our website (just some templates really, not the actual finished product.  we can handle content and the HTML drudgery),<p>2. Some print media brochures of our products,<p>3. some tradeshow displays and business cards.<p>We already have a great logo but unfortunately our designer has moved on to bigger and better things.<p>There's two avenues I want to explore:<p>1. I know there are some sites where you can post freelance design work like this for people to bid on. I have forgotten what the good ones are; does anybody recommend a site and/or person who has done work for them in this fashion.<p>2. If you know a freelance designer (preferably a person and not a firm) who can do most or all of above described things in the 4-7k range (depending on the quality of their portfolio) whom you recommend, I am all ears. We are on a budget as you might expect and I can't really afford to pay more than this.<p>Thanks in advance all.
======
ScottWhigham
1) olance.com and elance.com are two of the biggies. I've had mixed success on
elance but, when it was a success, it was a good success so I've continued to
do business there. Craigslist for locals is possibly a try...

~~~
theyoungceo
Success with design or programming, and with who?

------
ideas101
i hope this helps - good luck

<http://99designs.com/>

<http://www.crowdspring.com/>

~~~
NoBSWebDesign
Those are both pretty good sites. If you're still not able to find anything,
my partner and I do graphic design as well. <http://www.alfajango.com> for our
portfolio.

